# The Bum Test



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

So with a bunch of days off from work, I decided to test my comfort zone by not shaving for almost a week and then going out into public settings with lots of people around. The purpose would be to try to target insecurities I have with my appearance by trying to look quite unappealing and "bum-like" in order to purposefully trigger fears of alleged danger from going out in public.

I then went out and survived easily, despite some added anxiety about feeling like a freak at times. The objective evidence suggested people really didn't give a crap though, and so that kept anxiety anxiety/fear from growing. It was a good test of the comfort zone. 

Something tells me "the bum test" is a rather unusual exposure experiment.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

lol. i highly doubt you looked like a bum by having only a week's worth of facial hair. but in general i think you're right, most people don't care too much about bums on the street. it's pretty 'normal' and that's really sad.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Right, bum is a fear-based exaggeration, haha.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

..I thought this was going to be about something else. :b


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ohhhh ambiguity can be fun...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not sure you would look like a bum with a weeks stubble as that is a fashionable style for some guys but I do think the concept you're working with to test your appearance insecurities was a good one. If you can feel comfortable when you look "off" of your personal looks standard then you can definitely do so under it, congrats


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, over the past year I've improved a lot by doing the things I fear and sometimes even TRYING to get a negative response, like when I tried shirtless running over the summer in a public park with lots of people, including teens (who love to insult people haha).

I think it's all about proving that the worst case scenario is almost NEVER as bad as the fear plays it out to be, and I like to show that to myself rather than just think about it so that I can really convince myself.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have done a similar test - running late. I mean running at night. 
It's a test for me to stand up for myself - obviously I do nothing wrong (I just run six miles in the city). I have been pulled over by the cops before, but they should know me and my weird behavior by now - I have lived in this city for almost 30 years now.

I cam currently on two days' growth and I can't stand it. I could try a goatee for a few days, though :stu

Great job on the test, you "bum" :lol :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I did a midnight run one night, MM75! Police cars tended to slow down around me, but it's not like I was breaking the law! I was never arrested and just enjoyed the serene summer night.

Is it summer again yet????


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not for six months .

I will even run at midnight in the winter. :lol
A policeman followed me in my own neighborhood last week. I was certain somebody called the cops. Now, I know I may look like a mugger all bundled up in 20F weather, but I run in my neighborhood at the end of my run (yep, 30 years!) and do they really think I could put up a fight at 5+ miles? Get to know me, people! I just run around the block twice and then head inside to wash my clothes! :lol


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> ..I thought this was going to be about something else. :b


me too lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Perhaps in retrospect I should have gone with The Hobo Test... :lol


----------

